# Puppy party



## Gordo (Mar 2, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone has been to one and was it any good?

We're taking Lily (10 wk cocker spaniel) to a 4 week course of them starting just after Easter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Haven't but think they sound a great idea.

I take Oscar to training and they are very relaxed so wish i had taken him sooner just to hang out.

Hope it's fun


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Went to four with Henrick, he loved them, we loved them. Hope you have as much fun as we did.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes i have i would imagine for a first time puppy owner they are very helpfull, when i had my 2 pup 9yrs ago ihadnt heared of them then, so when we got molly in sept i was given a leaflet by the vets when we took her for her injections, so being nosey i went along, it was good though. Ours was just a one off party not a course.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

We went to puppy school, which had a little free for all session at the end, where the pups got to run off lead with each other - great fun and great socialisation. 

Sh x


----------



## Gordo (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies - I'm quite looking forwards to it myself!!

Each week has a different theme -- noises (fireworks, thunder, etc), 'different' people (think we have to dress up for that one!) health awareness and something else, but can't remember what!!

Waiting for the paperwork to come thru -- will be interesting!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gordo said:


> Thanks for the replies - I'm quite looking forwards to it myself!!
> 
> Each week has a different theme -- noises (fireworks, thunder, etc), 'different' people (think we have to dress up for that one!) health awareness and something else, but can't remember what!!
> 
> Waiting for the paperwork to come thru -- will be interesting!


That sounds similar to the ones we went to, are yours being run by your vet as well?


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

My puppy training classes sound the same. Each week as well as learning to walk to heel, re-call etc the puppies are petted by different owners, allowed of the lead to 'socialise' with the other pups, loud noises and health checks.


----------



## h702 (Mar 20, 2009)

that sounds like a great idea. we went to training classes but the dogs were never allowed to just play together. the only time they were allowed off the lead was when you were doing recall training and then it was one dog at a time. wish there had been something like you say up here then :thumbup1:


----------



## gilly145 (Oct 19, 2008)

I took Charlie to puppy training and there was a play time within that for socialising. I also took him to a puppy party at the vets which was really informative and helpful.

Our trainers did advise us not to take our pups to the puppy parties that were being advertised by Pets at Home as they had gone to one to check it out and they were concerned at the sheer numbers of dogs being let off together. They said that it was quite terrifying to watch.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Our trainers did advise us not to take our pups to the puppy parties that were being advertised by Pets at Home as they had gone to one to check it out and they were concerned at the sheer numbers of dogs being let off together. They said that it was quite terrifying to watch.


I agree with this. In theory puppy parties are excellent and there are good ones where the number of puppies let off is restricted and it is carefully supervised by experienced trainers. Unfortunately, many of the vet ones are run by vet nurses who have very little real knowledge of dog training and behaviour and can be a recipe for disaster. A large group of puppies romping unchecked while it may appear like fun to the observer, could be a disaster for the more sensitive ones.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 2, 2009)

Had all the stuff through the post - the vet's that are running them are calling it 'puppy socialisation classes'!

Looks good - 
Wk 1 - wheels and sound nights, where we will get a sounds for life cd, training clicker, pups will play with wheeled objects, learn how to deal with different sounds, eg. fireworks, hair dryers etc.

Wk 2 - obstacles night, where the pups will have to go on, under or through obstacles.

Wk 3 - costume night, where the pups will play with everyone in different costumes, hats, masks.

Wk 4 - health night, where pups can play on weighing scales and exam tables. The pups will be examined by vet or nurse focussing on feet, ears and mouth.

This all sounds fun for me, never mind Lily!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Gordo said:


> Had all the stuff through the post - the vet's that are running them are calling it 'puppy socialisation classes'!
> 
> Looks good -
> Wk 1 - wheels and sound nights, where we will get a sounds for life cd, training clicker, pups will play with wheeled objects, learn how to deal with different sounds, eg. fireworks, hair dryers etc.
> ...


Sounds good and well organised


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds really good and well organised.
Just remember not to expect your puppy to want t join in on everything and don't push him into doing anything he's not happy with.

I went to 'puppy romp' the puppies played and romped in a large field. Plenty of room for the puppies to run and play and those that were shy to stay away until they're confidence built up. It was the best thing I did for my 2. It was well supervised and the trainers older dogs were there as well.
Zipper joined straight in but it was 6 weeks before Lilly would approach another dog.


----------

